# abs fault light just came on



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> one shop i would goto would try to get me for 2 -300 worth of work more than was i was needing every time


That's where loyalty pays off. I've been going to the same guy for 20 years. When I get any sort of idiot light, he checks the codes, and 9 times out of 10 just resets them and tells me to bring it back if/when it comes on again.

A good deal of the time, it doesn't.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> That's where loyalty pays off. I've been going to the same guy for 20 years. When I get any sort of idiot light, he checks the codes, and 9 times out of 10 just resets them and tells me to bring it back if/when it comes on again.
> 
> A good deal of the time, it doesn't.


I've been going to my mechanic for 15+ years. When I asked the son, who now runs the office, he insisted on a $125 brake system inspection. While I don't fault him for trying to make a buck, at that point in time I just wanted him to plug his scanner in and tell me what was going on - 10 minutes of his time tops. I'd have even paid his rate for the time, so it's not that I'm looking for a freebee, but come on ... plug the damn scanner in and see what's going on.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

angus242 said:


> If you're having so much trouble with ABS, maybe you should try PVC :laughing:



If your abs won't work, maybe you should work on your pecs. :whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i switched shops a few years ago, a buddy tells everyone to go to these guys. the shop gets the guys who want their car tuned every two months and buy new tires instead of rotating. the shop makes a killing off these guys they simply do what the customer wants. 

all i did was drop my buddies name 3 years ago when buying tires for the car, it was a difference of $100 for getting the same tire as to what i would have paid at the old shop. then just over a year ago i needed winters for the truck i paid $520 for 4 tires installed, my buddy told me he let them know i was coming in so i got them at cost. the next cheapest price i could find was like $650 not including balancing and install

now i reccomend these guys to everyone i know


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

abs is the work of satan himself.

My light has been on for years now (VW). Am I the only guy who went through driver training and the instructor was next to you and kicked you in the knee when you locked up the brakes during a high speed, severe braking exercise?

I curse the bastard that invented the system. Probably the offspring of the misgeburt who invented the automatic transmission.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If your abs won't work, maybe you should work on your pecs. :whistling



Ron showed me this cool 12oz exercise for my biceps.


----------



## Williams Pest C (Jan 31, 2011)

If its under warranty I would have it checked. Had a 2001 S-10 did that and had to replace the computer. It cost $1800.00


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Well out of warranty for me or this would be a nonissue. Truck is 9 years old this February with 85K on it.

I like anti-lock brakes, they do make the vehicle safer under panic stops, unfortunately the general populace seems to think that ABS makes you stop faster, when in reality it takes longer to stop than a full lock on dry tarmac. Where it really saves your behind is on slick roads.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you checked the wheel bearings yet???? GM is noted for faulty unit bearings and the ABS tripping on is usually the first indication of a bad bearing. I never worked on too many Colorado's when i worked for GM but i am sure the unit bearings in those are just as much junk as the older S-10's and full size trucks..

As far as removing a battery cable the correct way is to remove the negative, Yes removing either will cause an arc but removing the negative will not cause a voltage spike to the PCM/ECU or any other sensitive electronic device.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know what Kirk drives, my truck is an 02 Sierra. Wouldn't there be some indication of bad bearings if the ABS system is faulting because of them? Some noise, vibration, tire/wheel shimmy, wandering as you drive down the road? I've got none of that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

im driving a 2006 colorado extended cab. the light turned off within 10 minutes of driving after it came on. no braking issues though.. but its damn cold in the truck first thing in the morning.. mind you i dont warm up the truck very long:whistling


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I had this happen to a Dodge Ram I used to have and all it turned out to be was the rear axle speed sensor. Mechanic told me there is a sensor that measures the rpm's of the rear axle and that they can just where out at 80-100,000 miles. Cost me about $125 parts and labor.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

A. Spruce said:


> I don't know what Kirk drives, my truck is an 02 Sierra. Wouldn't there be some indication of bad bearings if the ABS system is faulting because of them? Some noise, vibration, tire/wheel shimmy, wandering as you drive down the road? I've got none of that.


Not all the time. My RCLB D-Max would only trip the ABS when backing up with the tires turned all the way to the side. I have no idea how long i drove it with bad bearings but it had no noise, shimmy or tire wear. I only noticed something wrong one night towing the enclosed trailer home and the truck was wandering all over the road. I jacked one side up and the wheel had at least 2" of travel. Both sides were this way.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> im driving a 2006 colorado extended cab. the light turned off within 10 minutes of driving after it came on. no braking issues though.. but its damn cold in the truck first thing in the morning.. mind you i dont warm up the truck very long:whistling


May have been frost on the tone ring setting off the ABS. Frost probably melted off when the bearing warmed up and the tone ring began sending a correct signal.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

more than likely wc, it was really cold saturday night, no issues since then


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

cancel that last post, an hour ago i was driving home from running an errand, sure enough the abs started trying to kick in then the light came on along with the emergency light.... 5 minutes later i was home called for an appointment, started the truck up again to drop it off and the light was off..... anyhow ill know in the morning

even better is how service canada keeps askign for more and more forms for me to submit before realsing my unemployment money


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> cancel that last post, an hour ago i was driving home from running an errand, sure enough the abs started trying to kick in then the light came on along with the emergency light.... 5 minutes later i was home called for an appointment, started the truck up again to drop it off and the light was off..... anyhow ill know in the morning
> 
> even better is how service canada keeps askign for more and more forms for me to submit before realsing my unemployment money


I was thinking about you/this thread just a few minutes ago when I was passing a Canyon. :blink::laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hopefully thinking something good

other concern being making sure the service center doesnt give me the run around in regards to warrenty.. not quite sure where my paperwork is for it, though i think its in my glove compartment

i have a copy of my plan in my email yet my email has been down all day arggggg


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I've actually been thinking about the possibility of the wheel bearings being the problem. This weekend is supposed to be nice and warm, so I need to try and get out there to check things out again.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> I had this happen to a Dodge Ram I used to have and all it turned out to be was the rear axle speed sensor. Mechanic told me there is a sensor that measures the rpm's of the rear axle and that they can just where out at 80-100,000 miles. Cost me about $125 parts and labor.



I had the same problem on an 01 3/4 ton ram. 3 wheels sensors and and abs module later i said screw this and just pulled the fuse for the abs. It wouldn't have been bad but sometimes id go to stop, abs would kick in but it wouldn't let me stop. I'd just kind of glide through the stop sign.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

jkfox624 said:


> It wouldn't have been bad but sometimes id go to stop, abs would kick in but it wouldn't let me stop. I'd just kind of glide through the stop sign.


 Uh, yeah, that's not such a good thing! :shutup::laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the shop called me 40 minutes ago
bad front bearing, bad sensor and my front pads are near shot... i pay for the pads, their checking into my warrenty as to if im covered.. i freaking hopeso as i didnt pay that money just to have it gone from my pocket

their gonna call me back within 30 minutes to say whats what with warrenty

could be worse a buddy bought a 3 yr extended warrenty within 6 months he burned up the allowable kms on it so he cancelled the warrenty so he wasnt paying it anymore


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

That what I found out when my ABS light came on last spring, a wheel bearing. I did both while it was in the shop. It's a 05 GMC Z71.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

245 for the brake pads.. warrenty covered the bearing and sensor that was 900, $50 for the deductable

thank god for the warrenty... as im not back to work for another couple weeks


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I hope you mean the brake job was 245, not the brake pads.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yup the job.. sorry about that, id pay 245 for the pads if i can get 200,000 kms out of em


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

A. Spruce said:


> Uh, yeah, that's not such a good thing! :shutup::laughing:


Lol yeah when my mechanic took it for a drive he was like holy chit i almost died. Haha at that point id dealt with it for a year and learned that when it went into glide mode i had to stomp the brakes, let off and it reset the abs glide mode error.:thumbup:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

jkfox624 said:


> Lol yeah when my mechanic took it for a drive he was like holy chit i almost died. Haha at that point id dealt with it for a year and learned that when it went into glide mode i had to stomp the brakes, let off and it reset the abs glide mode error.:thumbup:


Reminds me of a lock up problem my girlfriend had with her 80 pontiac. It would only happen to her. I'd take it for a spin and do everything in my power to induce a lock up and nothing. Took it to the mechanic and he couldn't find any problems either. Finally, replaced the rear brake cylinders and the problem went away. Of course, about the same time I bought my truck and we quit driving the Pontiac.  Made a nice donation though.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

jkfox624 said:


> Lol yeah when my mechanic took it for a drive he was like holy chit i almost died. Haha at that point id dealt with it for a year and learned that when it went into glide mode i had to stomp the brakes, let off and it reset the abs glide mode error.:thumbup:


Must have been a young mechanic. Years ago, way before ABS, it was pretty common for older cars to have the master cylinder go bad. You'd hit the brake pedal and it would go right to the floor. But if you pumped it, it would grab after 2-3 strokes.

Been a long time since I needed that, but I bet I still have the reaction. :laughing:


----------

